# Oups ! le boîtier de mes AirPods Pro ne se recharge plus.



## michelgoldbergjazz (11 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Eh oui, depuis hier soir le boîtier de mes AiPods Pro ne se recharge plus. 

Il recharge encore les écouteurs, mais ne veut pas se recharger lui même ☹️. 

Je l’ai réinitialisé « sortie d’usine » changé de câble lightning mais rien n’y a fait. 

L’AppleCare propose de le vérifier (une prise en charge est acceptée…) mais avant que le coursier d’UPS ne vienne m’arracher mon « précieux » [emoji51], quelqu’un.e as-t-il déjà été confronté.e au problème en l’ayant résolu, ou es-ce mort [emoji43] ?

Merci d’avance et bonne fin de journée.


----------



## Sud083 (11 Juillet 2021)

Tu as la garantie avec AppleCare c’est pris en charge ils vont sûrement te remplacer le boîtier[emoji6]


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (11 Juillet 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Tu as la garantie avec AppleCare c’est pris en charge ils vont sûrement te remplacer le boîtier[emoji6]



Oui, c’est ce qu’ils m’ont dit, mais comme c’est un peu étrange comme panne, je me dis qu’il y en a bien un ou une d’entre vous qui a trouvé une combine. 

Il m’ont dit qu’ils allaient reprendre aussi les écouteurs donc j’espère qu’ils ont bien compris la panne (le boîtier charge les écouteurs, mais pas lui-même). 

Bonne soirée.


----------

